# Anyone know where I can get a parts diagram



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I am in need of a parts diagram for a kuhn GMD 600 disc mower a.s.a.p.
Thanks


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

cowman-

here is a link to a proported parts diagram. I know nothing about this address-just found it by internet search for Kuhn 600 parts manual. Hope that works for you and does not blow up the internet. BTW-there are other hits for parts diagram so do a search and pick the one that looks the best to you.

www.ufgop.org/pdf/kuhn-gmd-600-parts-diagram/


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I never had much luck with that download. If you get it to work, let me know how. I've been trying to find something on the gmd700


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Within the last few days somebody, on one of the threads (I can't remember which one), posted the JD mower that is the same as the Kuhn.

My GMD 700 is the same as the JD 275.

I think this link will take you to the John Deere parts catalog.

That's one of the things I don't like about Kuhn, can't find a parts breakdown to look @ without going in to the dealer.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Post #7....thanks to cannonball! http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/20158-gmd-600-disc-mower/



> They start off as 260.....265 6 disc .......the 5's are hd's and yes they are all Kuhn's painted green
> 
> 270.....275 7 disc
> 
> 285 8 disc


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

urednecku said:


> Within the last few days somebody, on one of the threads (I can't remember which one), posted the JD mower that is the same as the Kuhn.
> 
> My GMD 700 is the same as the JD 275.
> 
> ...


What about Krone- can you get their info without a dealer involved?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

urednecku said:


> Post #7....thanks to cannonball! http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/20158-gmd-600-disc-mower/


so are JD rotary rakes made by Kuhn as well?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Hayman1 said:


> What about Krone- can you get their info without a dealer involved?


Not sure, but I did find a "KRONE Wear Parts Catalog" download.



Hayman1 said:


> so are JD rotary rakes made by Kuhn as well?


No clue.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks rednecku, that is just what I needed.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

urednecku said:


> Not sure, but I did find a "KRONE Wear Parts Catalog" download.
> 
> No clue.


Thanks for the link- they have all the manuals available on the pdf option.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

This link should take you to all the Krone manuals:

http://www.krone-northamerica.com/english/parts-service/spare-parts/manuals/pdf-parts-manuals/

They are located under the parts tab from our website under manuals,

They are in PDF format and are printable, Operators manuals are available as well,


----------

